# HUGE thank you for the gallery photo!



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks so much to the IUI girls (Keemjay, Molly, Candy, Starr and mystery person that might be Kelly!) that went to the meet up last weekend and had their photo taken with the message for me and Moosey - I'm really touched and I just spoke to Moosey who said she's grinning at the photo right now.

We both really wanted to come but had already arranged a weekend away but we'll definately be at the next one.

I'm gonna get soppy now but the support you have given me and Moosey over the last 18 months has got us through every step and it's lovely to know that you were thinking of us while you were out having fun...

Lots of love

Victoria
xxx

PS - An extra special thanks to Candy who I understand did the colouring in!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aahh, you're welcome hunnies   yes it was candy's skillful colouring, give her a paper napkin and a biro and she's like Van Gogh 

take it the BFP is still going strong then??

kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Kim

Great to hear from you.  Yes the BFP is looking good and I'm starting to get a tiny bit hopeful but we'll see - scan in three weeks.

How's Caleb settling in?  Is he still as cute as in the pic?

Love Victoria 
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Victoria and Moosey - It's ME in the middle!!

So great to hear all is looking so good for you both!  

Take care
H xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

You are very welcome ladies, glad things are looking good, hope that positive just keeps getting stronger so pleased for you both.

PS There will be no excuses for the next meet now.

Shall we start thinking about arranging one for mid Jan, b4 Holly goes what do people think?


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Sorry Holly!!!

Another meet would be great and I'll make sure I'm there next time.

Victoria
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

VIL - just put another Caleb piccie in my album especially for you!
he's doing great thanks - such a cutie and seems to know who we are already - happy to see us but also happy to be in the kitchen by himself with the door closed as he knows we'll come back  he's such good entertainment too, so funny playing with all his toys and fighting the box the dustbuster came in! he has slept thru the night 3 nights in a row now so think we've cracked that thank god. and the house training aint doing bad either, plenty of puddles but also going outside a lot. we love him 
kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Kim

I've just looked at the pics and he is sooooooooo cute.  I just want to pic him up and kiss him!

I'm glad he's ok when you leave him alone and it's great that he sleeps well.  I love puppies when they run around because they're so uncoordinated and they have such big feet.  I'm not surprised you love him to bits.  Give him a big kiss from me!

Love Victoria
xxx


----------

